# offset +45 enquiry



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

That offset might be a little too high for a 8.5" wheel.

Perhaps a +35 would be better.


----------



## ezys (Nov 1, 2011)

so it means i got to give it a pass right?? so even with spacers ??


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

The only thing I am slightly concerned about with that high of an offset is inner clearance to the struts. There was one of the sema cars running 20x8.5 +42 with 245/35 tires and claimed there were no rubbing issues, that's only a 3mm difference from the wheel you're asking about.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

ezys said:


> so it means i got to give it a pass right?? so even with spacers ??


Its really hard to say. Since the Cruze is still new to the scene of aftermarket wheels/tires its gonna take some experimenting from some folks to test the limits.


----------

